# Stuck Cycle truck Stem- Help!



## akikuro (Jun 19, 2011)

Trying to remove a CT stem from the fork but still no luck. The stembolt is out and i think the wedge is still stuck down there..problem is my CT stembolt is pretty bent up and wont go back down and lock up with the wedge.  I've tried:
1_ soaking with PB Blaster (in stem hole and under fork hole)
2_ tapping in the stem hole with a metal drift to knock the wedge down
3_placed the stem in a vice and tried twisting but the stem opening started to bend with the force i was using with handlebars in their to twist..so i stopped.
4_ staring for hours at the stem hoping that mind control would somehow release it

Any tips? I'm going crazy


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 19, 2011)

I had this happen on an old BMX bike. What I did was flip it upside down to rest on the seat and handlebars. I put a long, thick flat screwdriver in the fork hole and beat the screwdriver with a hammer. I heard the wedge fall after about 10-12 solid hammer strikes. Good luck!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 11, 2011)

Be very careful if you try what PJ311foo has recommended. It well may work, but you could damage the steer tube if the stem is REALLY REALLY STUCK. I tried that method on a crap huffy not long ago. If the wedge is still in there it may seat against the stuck stem and deform or even split the steer tube of the fork. Obviously if you give it a couple of whacks you'll see if it's moving or not. When you install the stem bolt normally does it contact the wedge? If so, you may give it a whack in this manner to see if the wedge will drop out. Is the stem bolt long enough to screw in from the bottom side of the fork so you can pull it that way? You might also try some Evapo-Rust which is commonly available at auto parts or home improvement stores. You can probably put a cork in the bottom of the steer tube of the fork and fill it up through the stem bolt hole.


----------



## chitown (Jul 11, 2011)

akikuro said:


> 4_ staring for hours at the stem hoping that mind control would somehow release it




I like this option very much. Very creative, out of the box thinking. At the very least it keeps you away from daily chores and all those things adults are supposed to be doing other than working on old bikes.

Good Luck!

Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 11, 2011)

Staring for hours always works on women.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 12, 2011)

i use  some   stuff that i got at      auto   zone its  kinda  like rust  buster 
  i  spray it in there   and leave it   for   a   few  days and it uisusally  comes out          sonr times i head   the  goose nech  with a   torch     chucksold bikes


----------



## Harvie (Oct 22, 2011)

Put fork in vise, heat stem approx where the wedge is located with torch, tap either from top or bottom with long pointed punch in threaded wedge hole until it pops loose. This has never failed or broken anything.


----------



## how (Oct 24, 2011)

dont put the bike in a vice and dont pound a screwdriver in it lol

What you have to do is get the bolt,,or a different straight bolt back in it,,,never completely remove that bolt from the wedge till the gooseneck is loose and out. Anyway try to get one back in..and hit it straight down with a heavy hammer,,
it will come loose.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2011)

use transmission oil.  poor it down the hole and on the sides. trans oil eats rust. then wiggle the stem with the fork clamped (protected)to the vise inconjunction with taping the wedge inside with a bolt the same size as the orig to push down the wedge.


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 25, 2011)

You might try putting fork in the freezer, let it freeze, then pulling it out and have the torch ready, hit the area where the stem wedge is at, the metal expansion should help. if you have an access hole at the bottom of the fork, tap it with a pin while someone heats it.

The other way would be cutting off the fork tube and welding a new one on.


----------



## BLACK CROWN CUSTOMS (Oct 25, 2011)

Just dealt with this...I removed the bolt wd-40 thearea the stem and fork meet all I had to do with mine was hit the top of the fork downward with a rubber malet came right out! Mine was pretty stuck!


----------



## Harvie (Nov 12, 2011)

*Getting a stuck wedge out of a fork tube*

What I told you above, I just did today for mine and another guy that had been trying for 3 weeks to get the wedge out.

Both came out in less than 10 mins each and Mr Bluetooth still rules the roost for getting stuck parks apart.


----------

